# USP MotorSports/APR Stage 3 raising the bar higher.........605whp



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

After another day on the dyno and a couple more pounds of boost we were able to squeeze an amazing 605whp out of our 2.0T. No tuning or hardware changes were made from our previous 582whp runs, just 2 more psi of boost. Here is the oringinal write up on the 582whp incase anyone missed it








Video added
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C8PbF7XMYU




_Modified by [email protected] at 12:32 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Good work!


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

Impressive! It's awesome to see the potential of the 2.0T.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (twisted by dezign)*

I guess 10's coming soon


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: USP MotorSports/APR Stage 3 raising the bar higher.........605whp ([email protected])*

nice work Gregg


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy Moly 605whp!!







I wonder how much the whole setup was?










_Modified by SilverStoneMk4 at 9:01 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hacks


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

what map sensor are you guys running?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if only the dsg had mods to make it support this much power..


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i want faster shifts! i wonder if someone will release an upgraded cooling system for the dsg.
however, 33psi, how much more can this block take?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverStoneMk4* »_Holy Moly 605whp!

From a GT3076R.
The 1.8T guys are probably still shocked in amazement.This motor has so much potential especially when SEM users are going to cancel the FSI and have full control over the VVT.
Spill the beans Gregg...I am dieing to see the reactions from some of the forum members.









_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_if only the dsg had mods to make it support this much power..

DSG developments are under way.It is a lovely transmission that deserves the support.
sit tight.

_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_however, 33psi, how much more can this block take?

More than anything we can throw at it.
In Brazil they have run VW blocks way past 45psi.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whats up with you and deleting posts lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_what map sensor are you guys running?

It is on stock map sensor, unfortunately APR cannot tune the car with a new map sensor until I bring the car to them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_whats up with you and deleting posts lol.

???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: USP MotorSports/APR Stage 3 raising the bar higher.........605whp ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice! Time for a T3 twin scroll GT35R


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It is on stock map sensor, unfortunately APR cannot tune the car with a new map sensor until I bring the car to them. 
 
So then the protection map is fueling the boost above 22.5 psi??? or your raising fuel pressure via the ECM ??Using like a rising rate FP ???. 
On another note good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the WHP so its time to go down the 1/4 and get trap speed to match dont want to be considered a dyno queen LOL
The weather must be cooling off down there . Your exactly 100WHP more then last time so that should be good for what like 4-6mph?? that should be 130-132 trap speed ???







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
So then the protection map is fueling the boost above 22.5 psi??? or your raising fuel pressure via the ECM ??Using like a rising rate FP ???. 
On another note good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the WHP so its time to go down the 1/4 and get trap speed to match dont want to be considered a dyno queen LOL
The weather must be cooling off down there . Your exactly 100WHP more then last time so that should be good for what like 4-6mph?? that should be 130-132 trap speed ???







Bob.G


I don't believe it is running in the protection map, and we are not running a rising rate fpr,rail pressure sits at 130 bar like all APR pump files. Maybe [email protected] will chime in anout the tuning aspect. 
The Track is schedule to open here November 8th, so if all goes well we will have some nice quarter mile times by the end of that week.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:39 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_
however, 33psi, how much more can this block take?

Funny you ask, we've run 50psi+ on Evolution blocks which are cast iron as well.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:52 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

More like high 130's


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (TheBox)*

Good job guys...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Funny you ask, we've run 50psi+ on Evolution blocks which are cast iron as well.

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:52 AM 10-31-2008_
 
Speaking about EVO's 
Have there been any in the 600WHP figures with a GT 3076 @ only 33psi??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Speaking about EVO's 
Have there been any in the 600WHP figures with a GT 3076 @ only 33psi?? 


no they need a 35R at the same boost


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Speaking about EVO's 
Have there been any in the 600WHP figures with a GT 3076 @ only 33psi?? 


last time I checked evos had lower CR i believe 8.8:1, not 10.5:1. They also are not direct injection, and they have a higher drivetrain loss because of the awd system.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

omfg. good stuff.


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: USP MotorSports/APR Stage 3 raising the bar higher.........605whp ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_After another day on the dyno and a couple more pounds of boost we were able to squeeze an amazing 605whp out of our 2.0T. No tuning or hardware changes were made from our previous 582whp runs, just 2 more psi of boost. Here is the oringinal write up on the 582whp incase anyone missed it.http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4093369. We will have a video of the car on the dyno up on friday.











DAAMMMMMMMMM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_hacks

hack how? sounds like your just hating

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice! Time for a T3 twin scroll GT35R









i think twin scroll is a little to laggy for gregg


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

Greg which internals is this engine built with? Didn't you guys have one built with the VF hardware too or is that this one?


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chupathingy* »_Greg which internals is this engine built with? Didn't you guys have one built with the VF hardware too or is that this one?

is his other thread he said it was stock motor, stock head, just apr rods..still stock pistons


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: USP MotorSports/APR Stage 3 raising the bar higher.........605whp ([email protected])*

Holy crap.
I'm selling the EVO and buying a 2.0T FSI tomorrow.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

The 4g63 has to filled with cement or cylinders 2 and three will crack between the cyl bore. at 50+ psi.... but back on track.. The evos usually make about 500 whp on a 3076 with a 63 housing


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Awesome job guys!


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUOTE* »_More than anything we can throw at it.
In Brazil they have run VW blocks way past 45psi.
[ !

AMAZING wow I am almost speachless, and in this world that would be what, textless?








So, I can drop one of these beasts in and apr and cai and turbo back and??
500-600 hp? New transmission is in order I am sure!!! wow


_Modified by wishbone63 at 8:05 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

Does APR have any intentions of releasing a tune like this? Or is this just a tuning excercise?


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*

makes me want to get a race gti to mod and forgo my beloved eos lol


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (wishbone63)*

I'm continuously amazed by your work guys!!!










_Modified by munky18t at 12:40 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_Does APR have any intentions of releasing a tune like this? Or is this just a tuning excercise?

This is mainly Gregg having a bit of fun but the idea of a streetable stage 3+ has never been ruled out.


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

Does it run well as a DD?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It is on stock map sensor, unfortunately APR cannot tune the car with a new map sensor until I bring the car to them. 

voltage clamp + elec boost controller? at least, that's how i did it back in the day after i swapped the 28R for a 28RS on my 1.8t stage 3.


_Modified by whizbang18T at 11:38 AM 10/31/2008_


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: USP MotorSports/APR Stage 3 raising the bar higher.........605whp (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_Holy crap.
I'm selling the EVO and buying a 2.0T FSI tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_
voltage clamp + elec boost controller? at least, that's how i did it back in the day after i swapped the 28R for a 28RS on my 1.8t stage 3.

_Modified by whizbang18T at 11:38 AM 10/31/2008_

no voltage clamp, right now it is running on a mbc, once it goes to APR to get tuned it will run the factory n75


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

its ffrrridayyyy! videos!

anywho, this is just unbelievable! i love it!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

crazy!


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wishbone63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishbone63* »_
AMAZING wow I am almost speachless, and in this world that would be what, textless?








So, I can drop one of these beasts in and apr and cai and turbo back and??
500-600 hp? New transmission is in order I am sure!!! wow

_Modified by wishbone63 at 8:05 AM 10-31-2008_

alot more then that, car is a apr stage 3 with usp modifed turbo, external waste gate, usp low pressure fuel system etc..
as for tranny it runs a stock trans with the usp 2nd gear race set..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sinisterh22a)*

video added to first page


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

Crazy the rev goes far!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I must say this is a huge accomplishment. Good job.
I see the boost is falling a little, how much more do you think you can squeeze out of it?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

DSG development would be amazing to hit these numbers... 
Too bad the HPA people don't frequent this thread because they should be releasing a DSG flash soon for the .:R's if I am not mistaken....
and HOLY #@&##^@^#&$^@#&#$&^@&.... This is amazing...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: USP MotorSports/APR Stage 3 raising the bar higher.........605whp ([email protected])*

WOW very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

absolutly fantastic!


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Sky is the limit








USP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

Can we see some street video? Couple pulls on the road. Just make sure you don't accidentally spin the earth backwards.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Can we see some street video? Couple pulls on the road. Just make sure you don't accidentally spin the earth backwards. 

I want to put this ^ as my signature.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

holy crap....
AWESOME.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lets get some pics of this motor!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

Hey greg Is that your EGT gauge or Boost on the right of the colum?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Hey greg Is that your EGT gauge or Boost on the right of the colum?

I've been waiting for someone to ask that. It is exactly low pressure fuel. We will be making a full press release on monday that will include more details about the fuel setup, videos, and purchasing information.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

why does it look like the fuel pressure takes a dive between 6 and 7k, not sure what the numbers are on the gauge so i don't know the actual pressures but looks like it is way up their at 6k the just flies down the next 1000rpm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why does it look like the fuel pressure takes a dive between 6 and 7k, not sure what the numbers are on the gauge so i don't know the actual pressures but looks like it is way up their at 6k the just flies down the next 1000rpm

fuel pressure drops from about 80psi to 60psi between 6k and 7k because the car is just eating the fuel up. 60psi is still plenty of pressure










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:54 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ok cool, i didn't know what the numbers on the gauge were from the video, so this is about max the fuel system can handle and still retain the 4 bar fuel pressure the car is supposed to run from the factory? or is their a way to get it to hold more pressure with increased power? and since you guys have the fuel system all figured out did you guys ever wanna fill in the rest of vortex how these cars can have low pressure fuel parts way out doing what they are rated for? i am sure all the regulars out their would love to know how these cars are capable of this, it is actually pretty cool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ok cool, i didn't know what the numbers on the gauge were from the video, so this is about max the fuel system can handle and still retain the 4 bar fuel pressure the car is supposed to run from the factory? or is their a way to get it to hold more pressure with increased power? and since you guys have the fuel system all figured out did you guys ever wanna fill in the rest of vortex how these cars can have low pressure fuel parts way out doing what they are rated for? i am sure all the regulars out their would love to know how these cars are capable of this, it is actually pretty cool

our low pressure fuel system is not even close to being maxed out. I will make a post on monday with a full explanation of the low pressure fuel system as well as our high horsepower fuel system available here http://uspmotorsports.com/prod...d=361


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: USP MotorSports/APR Stage 3 raising the bar higher.........605whp ([email protected])*

Wow!
Thank you for representing FL & APR so well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: USP MotorSports/APR Stage 3 raising the bar higher.........605whp (D-TechniK)*

This dosent seem to suprise me. Props to ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

can it be done on a quattro A4?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I must say this is a huge accomplishment. Good job.
I see the boost is falling a little, how much more do you think you can squeeze out of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_can it be done on a quattro A4?









yes it can.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I must say this is a huge accomplishment. Good job.
I see the boost is falling a little, how much more do you think you can squeeze out of it?


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_hacks

Jealous hater.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes it can.









hmmmmmm


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_
hmmmmmm









since your in fl, i would just make the trip to the shop.. once you go in you will what kind of people usp is, there is even a rental car place down the road if you dont want to wait for your car, and a pizza place a few stores down for food, tv is always on and the show room is huge, they even have a dinosaur jetta vr6 in the show room


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sinisterh22a)*

Unbelieveable.


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to USP thats a bad as* GTI keep up the good work


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_
since your in fl, i would just make the trip to the shop.. once you go in you will what kind of people usp is, there is even a rental car place down the road if you dont want to wait for your car, and a pizza place a few stores down for food, tv is always on and the show room is huge, they even have a dinosaur jetta vr6 in the show room


yeah, ill def get in contact with them when its time. I have to get out of my GTi and into the '08 a4 first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by YoungMedic at 7:41 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

When does the track open?


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is the first part of the engine or drivetrain/transmission section, which could or will going to blow ? Any guesses ?








Its quite unbelievable that this thing runs with only stronger rods...







Maybe for the long term use with these kind of powers, it would be better to upgrade pistons too for stronger ones + lots of other things







-iSot


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_When does the track open?

whuttup keith! what are you driving these days? still in the B5 S4?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_
whuttup keith! what are you driving these days? still in the B5 S4? 

Nothing. I drove his ass to work. He cant stop breaking everything.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

B5s will do that.


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nothing. I drove his ass to work. He cant stop breaking everything.

















Is it so, that all products what APR offer will get the same final and the last processing treatment by Keith and if Keith could not break it, it will be ready for shipment for customers







-iSot


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_
whuttup keith! what are you driving these days? still in the B5 S4? 

Its a B6!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nothing. I drove his ass to work. He cant stop breaking everything.









Toys, Arin, they are toys. If you don't break them, you aren't playing hard enough.







I remember we were out in the hills enjoying some spirited driving and someone didn't want to drive down a dirt road. I wanted to rally, that other someone was worried about getting their car dirty.








The S4 is down for new tires, new rotors, new pads, alignment and corner balance.
and oh btw, I had a two day track event.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ I remember we were out in the hills enjoying some spirited driving and someone didn't want to drive down a dirt road. I wanted to rally, that other someone was worried about getting their car dirty.









My car got plenty dirty that day... and it's the lowest one here:










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:23 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*

in FL thats called Loco!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (D-TechniK)*

this is priceless.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
and *WAS* the lowest one here:








_Modified by [email protected] at 12:23 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hahahaha!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Poor raccoon, i thought it was a possum that took out your front end?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

TTT


----------



## NoTsipa (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_TTT

TTT =(fairy-)Tails Talking Thread ?


----------

